# ISAF Eligibility Requirements



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Heard that as of 01JAN01 (last month) the ISAF has a rule requiring ALL crew on EVERY yacht racing to belong to the national sailing association or of a club that is a member? This makes taking a non-member friend racing (or perahps bringing your spouse or child, if they''re not joint members of the club, in their own names) penalized by a DSQ of your boat. Why did they do this?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Why does ISAF do most of the things they do? Actually, my read on it is that the US is significantly different than most countries where you must join the MNA (US SAILING for us) to participate in the sport. The sailors in the US would never stand for manditory membership but ISAF looks at the whole world and builds a system that supports the majority.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would like to see this in print. In the past it was a requierment for the
owner/skipper to be a member of a club. The requirerment to be member of the ISAF was up to the sponsoring club

Bill S


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Try this link at ISAF: http://www.sailing.org/regulations/eligibilitycode.pdf

Also check USSA press release dated today from President Rosenkranz: http://www.ussailing.org/pressreleases/2001/EligibilityCode.htm

I think it''s especially interesting because according to the USSA database, our yacht club is not currently in good standing. (Our club offices are closed in February. Is that when the USSA dues come due? Is the USSA database behind in its updating?) Technically (and this is entirely a technical rule, having nothing to do with racing ability, experience on the water, or right of way) this means members at our club who''ve been racing since Jan 1st but who are not individual USSA members are illegal and should be DSQ''d. Anyone heading to the SORC or NOOD?? Better check.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

USSA Organizational dues run on the calendar year, they all expire on Dec 31. Renewal notices are sent to the club along with the insurance paperwork late Nov/early Dec. Here''s the Press release I just received from USSA:
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Contact: Penny Piva Rego
(401) 683-0800
[email protected]

US SAILING COMMENTS ON THE NEW ELIGIBILITY CODE

February 5,2001 (Portsmouth, RI)-Dave Rosekrans, President of the United
States Sailing Association (US SAILING) today made the following statements
on the new Eligibility Code.

The 1997-2000 Racing Rules of Sailing are still in effect until April 1,
2001. However, on January 1, 2001 the current rules were modified by the
introduction of the three new ISAF Codes. While we are waiting for the new
rules to go into effect, we must still compete and judge events under the
old rules and the new codes.

The new ISAF Eligibility Code creates a problem for some US sailors. The
code is generally the same wording as the appendix (K) it is replacing with
one major difference. Effective immediately, in order to compete in almost
any race, a sailor must be a member of his or her national governing body
(US SAILING) or an affiliated club or other organization. This rule
effectively prohibits a boat from taking on a crewmember that is not a
card-carrying member of a club or US SAILING.

In early regattas this year, we certainly do not want to penalize a boat for
breaking a rule that will likely be a surprise to many sailors. While
protests under this rule are not likely, judges would have no choice but
disqualify a boat protested under this rule if any crew were not members in
an appropriate organization.

Interestingly, most of the world''s governing bodies for competitive sailing
already have systems in place that require membership. For instance,
membership in the FFV, the French equivalent to US SAILING, is mandatory.
The new code has little impact in France as well as Italy, Great Britain,
Sweden and most other European countries where sailing is a significant
sport. In the U.S. (and Canada), membership in sailing''s national governing
body is voluntary.

There may still be a change to the wording to Regulation 21. ISAF has
received a number of complaints and the language in this code will be
discussed within ISAF at a meeting in early February. The rulebook is still
being adjusted to account for the new code.

In the meantime, we must acknowledge that many U.S. competitors will find
themselves in breach of Regulation 21. Race officials can make a temporary
adjustment in sailing instructions to handle the technical protest under
this rule while ISAF and US SAILING look into the consequences of the code.

Sailing Regulation 21 has replaced Appendix K in its entirety, and cannot be
changed by the Sailing Instructions. Neither can rule 75.2, which invokes
the Eligibility Code. However, we can carefully modify a boat''s right to
protest under a rule. In order to prevent a technical protest by a boat
under this new requirement, the US SAILING Judges and Race Management
Committees recommend that Sailing Instructions include the following
language:

"A boat may not protest a boat for an alleged breach of RRS 75.2 with
respect to ISAF Regulation 21.1(b). This changes rule 60.1(a)."

This language denies protests by a boat only under the rule requiring US
SAILING or club membership. This suggested wording still permits protests
for other parts of the Eligibility Code, which may be needed, such as ISAF
Eligibility at an Olympic-qualifying event.

The Judges and Race Management Committees looked into a number of possible
solutions, none of which were perfect. We decided that this proposed change
in the SIs was the least objectionable. When you advise your race committee
that this language is needed, let them know it is a temporary solution only.
We know that either a change to the wording of the regulation by ISAF or an
easy entry to membership by US SAILING will be forthcoming. This should not
be needed after the new rulebook goes into effect on April 1, 2001. Boats
have a basic right to protest another boat and the Judges Committee firmly
objects to any move to block or discourage that right, including fees
charged to file a protest. We understand that our advice here is denying
that right in a very limited situation.

The United States Sailing Association is the national governing body for the
sport of sailing, the mission of which is to encourage participation and
excellence in sailing and racing in the United States. The organization
achieves its goals through member organizations and volunteers, located
throughout the United States, who are supported by an administrative staff
located at the organization''s headquarters in Portsmouth, Rhode Island. For
more information, visit www.ussailing.org.

(end)


----------

